# APCUPSD doesn't show load

## GurliGebis

I'm having a little problem with my APC SmartUPS 1500 and apcupsd.

When I view the stats for the ups, it shows that there is 0.0% load on the UPS, which is not true.

Everything else seems okay, anybody how have had this problem before, or have some ideas?

----------

## HackingM2

Strange.  Mine is working fine.  It is merged as shown below....

sys-power/apcupsd-3.10.15-r1  +apache2 -doc -snmp -usb

I have included a copy of my output in case it is of use.  Which driver and cable are you using?  I am using apcsmart with the custom cable described in the docs.

```
APC      : 001,054,1324

DATE     : Tue Aug 09 00:43:59 GMT 2005

HOSTNAME : homer

RELEASE  : 3.10.15

VERSION  : 3.10.15 (04 August 2004) gentoo

UPSNAME  : RackUPS

CABLE    : Custom Cable Smart

MODEL    : SMART-UPS 2200

UPSMODE  : Net Master

STARTTIME: Thu Jun 30 00:06:59 GMT 2005

SHARE    : NetworkUPS

STATUS   : ONLINE SLAVEDOWN

LINEV    : 237.9 Volts

LOADPCT  :  20.2 Percent Load Capacity

BCHARGE  : 100.0 Percent

TIMELEFT :  77.0 Minutes

MBATTCHG : 5 Percent

MINTIMEL : 5 Minutes

MAXTIME  : 0 Seconds

MAXLINEV : 239.2 Volts

MINLINEV : 236.6 Volts

OUTPUTV  : 237.9 Volts

SENSE    : High

DWAKE    : 300 Seconds

DSHUTD   : 300 Seconds

DLOWBATT : 05 Minutes

LOTRANS  : 208.0 Volts

HITRANS  : 253.0 Volts

RETPCT   : 015.0 Percent

ITEMP    : 33.7 C Internal

ALARMDEL : Low Battery

BATTV    : 55.6 Volts

LINEFREQ : 50.0 Hz

LASTXFER : Line voltage notch or spike

NUMXFERS : 1

XONBATT  : Fri Aug 05 16:17:56 GMT 2005

TONBATT  : 0 seconds

CUMONBATT: 12 seconds

XOFFBATT : Fri Aug 05 16:18:08 GMT 2005

SELFTEST : NO

STESTI   : 336

STATFLAG : 0x02000808 Status Flag

DIPSW    : 0x00 Dip Switch

REG1     : 0x00 Register 1

REG2     : 0x00 Register 2

REG3     : 0x00 Register 3

MANDATE  : 03/10/98

SERIALNO : GS9811334589

BATTDATE : 18/12/04

NOMOUTV  : 230

NOMBATTV :  48.0

EXTBATTS : 0

FIRMWARE : 80.9.I

APCMODEL : MWI

END APC  : Tue Aug 09 00:44:32 GMT 2005

```

----------

## GurliGebis

Could I get you to post your config file?

----------

## HackingM2

It is a big one (oh er  :Smile: ) and most of it is the defaults but here you go.

```
## apcupsd.conf v1.1 ##

#

#  for apcupsd release 3.10.15 (04 August 2004) - gentoo

#

# "apcupsd" POSIX config file

#

# ========= General configuration parameters ============

#

# UPSNAME xxx

#   Use this to give your UPS a name in log files and such. This

#   is particulary useful if you have multiple UPSes.  This does not

#   set the EEPROM.

UPSNAME RackUPS

#

# UPSCABLE [ simple    | smart     | ether     | usb |

#            940-0119A | 940-0127A | 940-0128A | 940-0020B |

#            940-0020C | 940-0023A | 940-0024B | 940-0024C |

#            940-1524C | 940-0024G | 940-0095A | 940-0095B |

#            940-0095C | M-04-02-2000 ]

#

# defines the type of cable that you have.

UPSCABLE smart

#

# Old types, still valid, are mapped to the new drivers

#

#           keyword       driver used

# UPSTYPE [ backups        dumb

#         | sharebasic     dumb

#         | netups         dumb

#         | backupspro     apcsmart

#         | smartvsups     apcsmart

#         | newbackupspro  apcsmart

#         | backupspropnp  apcsmart

#         | smartups       apcsmart

#         | matrixups      apcsmart

#         | sharesmart     apcsmart

#

# *** New driver names. They can be used directly

#       rather than using one of the above aliases.

#

# UPSTYPE [ dumb | apcsmart | net | usb | snmp | test]

#

# defines the type of UPS you have.

UPSTYPE apcsmart

#

#

DEVICE /dev/ttyS0

# name of your UPS device

#

# Here a table of the possible devices related with the UPS drivers.

#

#   NOTE!!! for USB devices, please use a form indicated below

#      including the [0-15] as written!

#

# Driver   Device                    Description

# dumb     /dev/tty**                Serial character device

# apcsmart /dev/tty**                Serial character device

# usb      /dev/usb/hiddev[0-15]     On most systems

# net      hostname:port             Network link to a master apcupsd

#                                    through NIS

# snmp     hostname:port:vendor:community

#                                    SNMP Network link to an SNMP-enabled

#                                    UPS device. Vendor is the MIB used by

#                                    the UPS device: can be "APC" or "RFC"

#                                    where APC is the powernet MIB and RFC

#                                    is the IETF's rfc1628 UPS-MIB.

#                                    Port is usually 161.

#DEVICE /dev/usb/hiddev[0-9]

#

#LOCKFILE <path to lockfile>

# path for serial port lock file

LOCKFILE /var/lock

#

#

#

# ======== configuration parameters used during power failures ==========

#

# The ONBATTERYDELAY is the time in seconds from when a power failure

#   is detected until we react to it with an onbattery event.

#

#   This means that, apccontrol will be called with the powerout argument

#   immediately when a power failure is detected.  However, the

#   onbattery argument is passed to apccontrol only after the

#   ONBATTERYDELAY time.  If you don't want to be annoyed by short

#   powerfailures, make sure that apccontrol powerout does nothing

#   i.e. comment out the wall.

ONBATTERYDELAY 6

#

# Note: BATTERYLEVEL, MINUTES, and TIMEOUT work in conjunction, so

# the first that occurs will cause the initation of a shutdown.

#

# If during a power failure, the remaining battery percentage

# (as reported by the UPS) is below or equal to BATTERYLEVEL,

# apcupsd will initiate a system shutdown.

BATTERYLEVEL 5

#

#

# If during a power failure, the remaining runtime in minutes

# (as calculated internally by the UPS) is below or equal to MINUTES,

# apcupsd, will initiate a system shutdown.

MINUTES 5

#

#

# If during a power failure, the UPS has run on batteries for TIMEOUT

# many seconds or longer, apcupsd will initiate a system shutdown.

# A value of 0 disables this timer.

#

#  Note, if you have a Smart UPS, you will most likely want to disable

#    this timer by setting it to zero. That way, you UPS will continue

#    on batteries until either the % charge remaing drops to or below BATTERYLEVEL,

#    or the remaining battery runtime drops to or below MINUTES.  Of course,

#    if you are testing, setting this to 60 causes a quick system shutdown

#    if you pull the power plug.

#  If you have an older dumb UPS, you will want to set this to less than

#    the time you know you can run on batteries.

TIMEOUT 0

#

#

#  Time in seconds between annoying users to signoff prior to

#  system shutdown. 0 disables.

ANNOY 300

#

# Initial delay after power failure before warning users to get

# off the system.

ANNOYDELAY 60

#

# The condition which determines when users are prevented from

# logging in during a power failure.

# NOLOGON <string> [ disable | timeout | percent | minutes | always ]

NOLOGON disable

#

#

# If killdelay is set, apcupsd will continue running after a

# shutdown has been requested, and after the specified time in

# seconds attempt to kill the power.  This is for use on systems

# where apcupsd cannot regain control after a shutdown.

# KILLDELAY <seconds>  0 disables

KILLDELAY 0

#

#

# ==== Configuration statements the network information server =========

#

# NETSERVER [ on | off ] on enables, off disables the network

#  information server. If netstatus is on, a network information

#  server process will be started for serving the STATUS and

#  EVENT data over the network (used by CGI programs).

NETSERVER on

#

# NISIP <dotted notation ip address>

#  IP address on which NIS server will listen for incoming connections.

#  Default value is 0.0.0.0 that means any incoming request will be

#  serviced but if you want it to listen to a single subnet you can

#  set it up to that subnet address, for example 192.168.10.0

#  Additionally you can listen for a single IP like 192.168.10.1

NISIP 0.0.0.0

#

# NISPORT <port> default is 3551 as registered with the IANA

#  port to use for sending STATUS and EVENTS data over the network.

#  It is not used unless NETSERVER is on. If you change this port,

#  you will need to change the corresponding value in the cgi directory

#  and rebuild the cgi programs.

NISPORT 3551

#

# If you want the last few EVENTS to be available over the network

# by the network information server, you must define an EVENTSFILE.

EVENTSFILE /var/log/apcupsd.events

#

# EVENTSFILEMAX <kilobytes>

#  By default, the size of the EVENTSFILE will be not be allowed to exceed

#  10 kilobytes.  When the file grows beyond this limit, older EVENTS will

#  be removed from the beginning of the file (first in first out).  The

#  parameter EVENTSFILEMAX can be set to a different kilobyte value, or set

#  to zero to allow the EVENTSFILE to grow without limit.

EVENTSFILEMAX 128

#

# ========== Configuration statements used if sharing =============

#            a UPS and controlling it via the network

#

#      The configuration statements below are used if you

#      want to share one UPS to power multiple machines and have them

#      communicate by the network. Obviously, the master is connected

#      to the UPS via the serial cable, and it communicates to the

#      "slaves" via the network -- i.e. the slaves get their info

#      concerning the UPS via the ethernet.

#

# UPSCLASS [ standalone | shareslave | sharemaster | netslave | netmaster ]

# normally standalone unless you share a UPS with multiple machines.

UPSCLASS netmaster

#

# Unless you want to share the UPS (power multiple machines).

#  this should be disable

# UPSMODE [ disable | share | net | sharenet ]

UPSMODE net

#

# NETTIME <int>

NETTIME 10

#

# NETPORT <int>

NETPORT 3552

#

# MASTER <machine-name>

#MASTER

#

# SLAVE <machine-name>

SLAVE firewall.auckland.local

#SLAVE slave2

#

# USERMAGIC <string>

#USERMAGIC

#

#

#

#

# ===== Configuration statements to control apcupsd system logging ========

#

# Time interval in seconds between writing the STATUS file; 0 disables

STATTIME 0

#

# Location of STATUS file (written to only if STATTIME is non-zero)

STATFILE /var/log/apcupsd.status

#

#

# LOGSTATS [ on | off ] on enables, off disables

# Note! This generates a lot of output, so if

#       you turn this on, be sure that the

#       file defined in syslog.conf for LOG_NOTICE is a named pipe.

#  You probably do not want this on.

LOGSTATS off

#

#

# Time interval in seconds between writing the DATA records to

#   the log file. 0 disables.

DATATIME 0

#

# FACILITY defines the logging facility (class) for logging to syslog.

#          If not specified, it defaults to "daemon". This is useful

#          if you want to separate the data logged by apcupsd from other

#          programs.

#FACILITY DAEMON

#

#

#

#

# ========== Configuration statements used in updating the UPS EPROM =========

#

# UPS name, max 8 characters  -- used only during -n or --rename-ups

#UPSNAME UPS_IDEN

#

# Battery date - 8 characters -- used only during -u or --update-battery-date

#BATTDATE mm/dd/yy

#

#  The following items are set during -c or --configure

#

# Sensitivity to line voltage quality (H cause faster transfer to batteries)

# SENSITIVITY H M L        (default = H)

#SENSITIVITY H

#

# UPS delay after power return (seconds)

# WAKEUP 000 060 180 300   (default = 0)

#WAKEUP 60

#

# UPS Grace period after request to power off (seconds)

# SLEEP 020 180 300 600    (default = 20)

#SLEEP 180

#

#

# Low line voltage causing transfer to batteries

# The permitted values depend on your model as defined by last letter

#  of FIRMWARE or APCMODEL. Some representative values are:

#    D 106 103 100 097

#    M 177 172 168 182

#    A 092 090 088 086

#    I 208 204 200 196     (default = 0 => not valid)

#LOTRANSFER  208

#

# High line voltage causing transfer to batteries

# The permitted values depend on your model as defined by last letter

#  of FIRMWARE or APCMODEL. Some representative values are:

#    D 127 130 133 136

#    M 229 234 239 224

#    A 108 110 112 114

#    I 253 257 261 265     (default = 0 => not valid)

#HITRANSFER 253

#

# Battery change needed to restore power

# RETURNCHARGE 00 15 50 90 (default = 15)

#RETURNCHARGE 15

#

# Alarm delay

# 0 = zero delay after pwr fail, T = power fail + 30 sec, L = low battery, N = never

# BEEPSTATE 0 T L N        (default = 0)

#BEEPSTATE T

#

# Low battery warning delay in minutes

# LOWBATT 02 05 07 10      (default = 02)

#LOWBATT 2

#

# UPS Output voltage when running on batteries

# The permitted values depend on your model as defined by last letter

#  of FIRMWARE or APCMODEL. Some representative values are:

#    D 115

#    M 208

#    A 100

#    I 230 240 220 225     (default = 0 => not valid)

#OUTPUTVOLTS 230

#

# Self test interval in hours 336=2 weeks, 168=1 week, ON=at power on

# SELFTEST 336 168 ON OFF  (default = 336)

#SELFTEST 336

#

#

```

Hope this helps.

----------

## GurliGebis

I have to define my UPSCABLE and UPSTYPE to "usb", since it wont work if I don't do that.

It still shows me 0% load  :Sad: 

----------

## HackingM2

Do you know if your model sends the load information?  Does it work on (sorry) Windows?  If it does then I guess a bug report is in order.

----------

## GurliGebis

 *HackingM2 wrote:*   

> Do you know if your model sends the load information?  Does it work on (sorry) Windows?  If it does then I guess a bug report is in order.

 

I'll try and test it on windows and see that it gets.

Why didn't I think of that  :Very Happy: 

I'll report back later

----------

## GurliGebis

Powercute doesn't report the load (Or, I cannot find the info in there), any ideas?

----------

## HackingM2

You know I've been thinking about this more than I probably should have (I've been at work) and I hate to say it but the only way you can know for sure is to install the USB monitor driver and watch the data as it is sent over the wire.  Don't ask for help with that - I've no idea!   :Laughing: 

If the load is present then you know it is a bug, if not then you know it is the UPS.  

Without wanting to shift the responsibility onto a developer (I am one  :Smile: , I know what its like) if I were you I'd be inclined to file a bug report.   :Wink: 

----------

## GurliGebis

Okay, done, now I'll see what APC can do for me  :Smile: 

----------

